# Penile lesion / inclusion cyst



## MMalm (May 16, 2016)

Can anyone help me with the proper ICD-10 code for the following pathology report diagnosis?


*A. PENILE LESION, MIDLINE, (BIOPSY):
EPIDERMAL INCLUSION CYST
NO MALIGNANCY SEEN

B. PENILE LESIONS, LEFT LATERAL, (BIOPSY):
BENIGN EPITHELIAL LINED CYSTS (X2)
NO MALIGNANCY SEEN*



The body site for each biopsy (A and B), as described by the urologist, is a "penile lesion".  The pathologist's findings show an epidermal inclusion cyst on specimen A and benign epithelial lined cyst on specimen B.  We are not sure whether to code N48.89 or L72.0.


----------

